# Adding drifting space on outside lane



## slot_car_noob (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey all,

i was wondering if anyone had any ideas for how to go about adding somthing on the outside lanes so they could drift along corners like the inside lanes without guard rails? 

Thanks


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

There really isn't a "turn-key" solution. Search the Track Building thread for "border", but here are a few threads to get you started:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=236750&highlight=cork

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=162139&highlight=border

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=218353&highlight=border

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=203598&highlight=border

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=196622&highlight=border

Happy reading!

Bob B.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

I have used these guys and the product was great ! You can order any size and width you want.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#rubber/=6hs9aj

http://s1.zetaboards.com/SLOTTERS/index/


----------

